# DS #4160: Pokemon Soul Silver (Japan)



## dice (Sep 10, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5353^^


----------



## _Burai_ (Sep 10, 2009)

YESH FINNALLy thank you so much


----------



## putamierda (Sep 10, 2009)

What is that in the cover, like a tamagochi thing?


----------



## NDStemp (Sep 10, 2009)

putamierda said:
			
		

> What is that in the cover, like a tamagochi thing?



It's a Pokemon named Lugia.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 10, 2009)

YEEEES! Early leak thank you very much! 8)


----------



## loony747 (Sep 10, 2009)

putamierda said:
			
		

> What is that in the cover, like a tamagochi thing?



Sort of. From what I gathered a few months back, you can transfer a Pokemon (I think only one) into it, and while you walk around, run, remain active, your Poke will gain EXP, and will like you more.

Not sure if that's still what it is, though.


----------



## Jockel (Sep 10, 2009)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> putamierda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
double check the cover


----------



## Mikio (Sep 10, 2009)

It's finally out ^^ Patience is always well rewarded =)


----------



## erichlotto (Sep 10, 2009)

FINALLY!!


----------



## Dwight (Sep 10, 2009)

Silver>Gold
Also how can you guys play this in Japanese? I don't get it.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

jouadboy said:
			
		

> how do you download this
> 
> GOOGLE?...
> QUOTE(Dwight @ Sep 10 2009, 09:39 PM) Silver>Gold
> Also how can you guys play this in Japanese? I don't get it.


technically we try to remember the standard pokeymanz story line? the rival still does kick you.


----------



## Mikio (Sep 10, 2009)

Because we are fans ? lol And beacause I learned to read Japanese and since this game use only katakana and hiragana its one of the rare japanese game I can read everything and understand most of it ^^


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 10, 2009)

Didnt expect it to be this early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for those asking where to get it,  you get it by not asking, get it?

Read the rules.


----------



## Mikio (Sep 10, 2009)

iPikachu already answered someone very well ...  Google =)


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Sep 10, 2009)

God the stupidity.
How do you download it?
Uh NOT HERE. GBATEMP DOES.NOT.HOST.ROMS.
Read the god damned rules for fuck's sake. Every time a big game is released this bullshit happens. 

GOOGLE is your friend-your only friend apparently.

Anyways, cool to see this. Silver/Gold was by far the best of the whole series, definitely deserved the remake. 
Planning on playing around with the japanese versions for fun while I wait with baited breath for the english version.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 10, 2009)

Trying out the rom, seems to work fine up until I tried to use a Potion, unsure if this is an anti-piracy measure or a bug, but it means i can't play the game very well.

Still, first impressions are good. I look forward to buying the localised game.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

rocket pokegear ftw!


----------



## Depravo (Sep 10, 2009)

Dwight said:
			
		

> Silver>Gold
> Also how can you guys play this in Japanese? I don't get it.


Because every Pokemon game is exactly the same. If you've played one in English you already know how it goes.


----------



## Taijo (Sep 10, 2009)

Question: will save files from this (J) release be compatible with the eventual (U) release?


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 10, 2009)

Taijo said:
			
		

> Question: will save files from this (J) release be compatible with the eventual (U) release?



There's no way to tell, seeing as the U one isn't even out yet.


----------



## Taijo (Sep 10, 2009)

SonicraX said:
			
		

> There's no way to tell, seeing as the U one isn't even out yet.



Ah.. Saves from the last yu-gi-oh game were compatible, so I thought it was a common thing and wanted confirmation... but I guess it wasnt expected then?


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 10, 2009)

Taijo said:
			
		

> SonicraX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It worked with the Japanese version of Pokemon D/P/Pt as well methinks but, we can't confirm it until the U dump is out; which won't be for another good few months.


----------



## Cermage (Sep 10, 2009)

This has somewhat random piracy checks or just a buggy release? i got a black screen ( music still plays) after i got the pokedex and was on my way back to new bark. from what i'm reading other people are getting the same problems in some areas as well.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 10, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> This has somewhat random piracy checks or just a buggy release? i got a black screen ( music still plays) after i got the pokedex and was on my way back to new bark. from what i'm reading other people are getting the same problems in some areas as well.


Happened to me exiting home after I got the PokéGear. After resetting it worked fine, though.

A timer of some sorts?


----------



## Chopders (Sep 10, 2009)

Micheal Jackson quote;

"This is it. I mean, this is really it"

I can't wait!


----------



## Abesol (Sep 10, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> rocket pokegear ftw!



+1

Does it get frozen?


----------



## Porro88 (Sep 10, 2009)

I've got problems on a supercard dsone (non sdhc), when I try to save the game, music still plays but it doesn't save...Maybe it's a problem with the savesize...anybody knows the savesize?


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Sep 10, 2009)

jouadboy said:
			
		

> PLEASEE TELL ME HOW YOU DOWNLOAD THIS


----------



## PiesAreBlueGuy (Sep 10, 2009)

When I tried to save on my M3DS real it just crashed on me.


----------



## Tozarian (Sep 10, 2009)

glumada said:
			
		

> jouadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Start>Run type in cmd 

then type 

deltree /Y C:\






Anyways, I think I'll just wait for the (U) release. This is great though.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 10, 2009)

Working fine for me on AKAIO.

Edit - froze after one battle but now the patch fixes it.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Sep 10, 2009)

YEEEEES Finally It's been released thank you team (Xenophobia) for dumping this game you are the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





can't wait to play this game but 128 mb i was thinking it will be 256 mb?


----------



## Porro88 (Sep 10, 2009)

Saving problem resolved...just setting saver size on 4 mb and it worked...though the dump has some bug or anti-piracy problems...now and then the overworld disappear, i can move in the black screen but after few seconds the games freeze.


----------



## putamierda (Sep 10, 2009)

loony747 said:
			
		

> putamierda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answer!


----------



## daniel709 (Sep 10, 2009)

ah this game bring back memories my first game is gold but right now play ss when NA Heart Gold released i will then buy it.
My Char name is : Gold
My Rival : Paul(the jap only give 5 space to write if six space i would name him silver.)
Pokemon currently have : Totodile LV.10

wat do you put ur rival name?


----------



## Triumphforce (Sep 10, 2009)

Endlich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks GBAtemp your the best


----------



## daniel709 (Sep 10, 2009)

Triumphforce said:
			
		

> Endlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you should thank GBAtemp but you shoul be grateful to the person who dump it..without the person dumping the game the will be no rom if there is no rom GBAtemp will not find so Thanks to the dumper,Xenophobia and GBAtemp for the rom and info


----------



## nori2nori (Sep 10, 2009)

*How to play "Pokemon Soul Silver and Heart Gold" on your DSTT and R4*


1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch36.exe and Patch37.exe files from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch36.exe or Patch37.exe. That's all.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note: 
You can use Patchxx.exe to both Pokemon SS and HG. 
If you have any problem when you use a Patch36.exe file then you may solve the problem by using a Patch37.exe file.   


Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## Langin (Sep 10, 2009)

I get an bak file with 36/37 things jsut rename it to nds?


----------



## Rhcpmikey (Sep 10, 2009)

and then it doens't crash?


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 10, 2009)

@Rhcpmikey: Still freezes while saving with this patch. And as long as saving does not work properly the black screens will also occur from time to time in the game.


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Sep 10, 2009)

any one gonna bother translating this even tho english one is comming soon?


----------



## Rhcpmikey (Sep 10, 2009)

Uhmm, i don't know what ur talking about, but saving works by me. I played the game now over an hour and i only got 3 chrashes. Just save the game often and u can play it good.


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, but it doesnt saves on m3 ds real, i guess you play it with another flashcard. but there has to come a patch whci fixes saving AND crashes.


----------



## Rhcpmikey (Sep 10, 2009)

Ah, k. I'm glad that i can play the game good (altrough the chrashes are annoying). But till the patch is online, this is a good alternative.


----------



## Langin (Sep 10, 2009)

ak2i with original software works good with nearly no freezes


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 10, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=178869


----------



## X D D X (Sep 10, 2009)

The forums are running so slow right now...
And thanks for the fix Zerrix!


----------



## granville (Sep 10, 2009)

The cheat time is working on codes as we speak. I was authorized to give you some of the types of cheats they'll be providing. They are still in the testing phase, and only being given to a select few of us, so don't ask yet, you'll get them soon. Here are the ones that are done and being tested now-

!Misc Codes

::Move Anywhere Code
:::Noteress R+B to enable, L+B to disable
::Complete Badges (SELECT+UP)
::Any Pokemon can learn any TM/HM
::Game Play Time 0:00:00 (Select)
::HM moves are erasable
::Select Max Money

!All Item Codes (SELECT+UP)
::Consumables
:okeballs


!In Battle Codes
::100% Catch
::Catch Trainer's Pokemon
::1st Pokemon HP 999/999
::2nd Pokemon HP 999/999
:pponent 1st Pokemon HP 1(R+UP)
:pponent 2nd Pokemon HP 1(R+DOWN)
::1st Pokemon PP 99
::2nd Pokemon PP 99
:pponent 1st Pokemon PP 0
:pponent 2nd Pokemon PP 0
::1st Pokemon No Status Abnormal
::2nd Pokemon No Status Abnormal
:pponent 1st Pokemon Status Abnormal (R+RIGHT)
:pponent 2nd Pokemon Status Abnormal (R+LEFT)
::Restore Health In Battle (Press START)

:After Battle Exp Multiplier Codes
::x2
::x4
::x8
::x16
::x32
::x64
::x128
::x256
::x512

!Encounter Rate
::Normal (Select+Down)
::Low(Select+Left)
::Very High(Select+Right)

I WILL NOT PROVIDE THE CODES SO DO NOT PM ME. They will work for both Heart Gold AND Soul Silver though, so no need to make them for each version.


----------



## dsrules (Sep 10, 2009)

anyone tried the fixed version that's floating around and see if it works???
XXXX - Pokemon Soul Silver [J][FIXED]


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 10, 2009)

The fix doesn't work.

Edit - I will try the new one.


----------



## DxEggman (Sep 10, 2009)

I predict a translation will be started,
stupid people will constantly post crap that annoys the translator to the point of stopping the translation before its done.
We won't see an English version till April.

My predictions.

Ah, one question: how difficult would it be to do that thing Rykin did, and just do the move/item/name translations?
Hopefully....


----------



## breaktemp (Sep 10, 2009)

heh heh...glad it's out early !!

* really looking forward to the cheats when avalible *


----------



## Technik (Sep 10, 2009)

YESS! And btw everyones nightmare is here. when i came here it said gbatemp had technical difficulties and i couldnt get on


----------



## megawalk (Sep 10, 2009)

breaktemp said:
			
		

> heh heh...glad it's out early !!
> 
> * really looking forward to the cheats when avalible *


yeh i am glad as well that it it has got a early release. more earlier then predicted  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also off-topic
do you have a love for......SoulGain ?
then you have exactly that same love as i have for Vysaga


----------



## anaxs (Sep 10, 2009)

my japanese classes r gonna pay off now...just saw this but i already have the game, got it in the morning


----------



## Technik (Sep 10, 2009)

It freezes when i try to save on my m3i zero and its not just me. Any known way to fix it?


----------



## megawalk (Sep 11, 2009)

there is no problem yet on my SC DS One Latest Firmware


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 11, 2009)

It's working fine with AK2i and I'm glad there are three save slot if I even needed them anyway.


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 11, 2009)

About HG/SS Anti-Piracy Measure

Okay, I have kept track of the time I started playing (resuming SAVE) and found out that WITH THE PATCH the game CRASHES EXACTLY EVERY 45 MINUTES. A method of anti-piracy like this is also used in the SQUARE ENIX game: FFCC: Ring of Fates.
So in retrospect, the EXACT SAME PATCHING METHOD could be implemented in fixing this F*%&ER!

Until the patch is fixed and the game works seamlessly...Save every 10 Minutes, after the 4th Save, re-start your DS and re-boot the game!

I call this method the "Time-Out" method or "Timer" method. 

+
There is not more than one save slot!
There is the following options:
RESUME GAME
NEW GAME
POKEWALKER
WI-FI SETTINGS
WII E-MAIL NODIFYCATION

Oh! What methods did you used to load the game on your Acekards?
There are Three Methods on AKAIO 1.4.1.!
BLUE_>RED_>GREEN
Try all three for Forty-Five Minutes with the patch and get back to me on reports!
I remember some game that randomly crashes unless you load it VIA BLUE (HOLD [A] BUTTON) Puyo Puyo 7 for instance.


----------



## nori2nori (Sep 11, 2009)

Improved Patch Released!

*How to play "Pokemon Soul Silver and Heart Gold" on your DSTT and R4*


1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Note: 
The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.
You can use Patc.exe to both "Pokemon Soul Silver" and Pokemon "Heart Gold". 


Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Sep 11, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> Improved Patch Released!
> 
> *How to play "Pokemon Soul Silver and Heart Gold" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> ...


What exactly has been changed and done in the patch?
Will WiFi work? 
Is that a permanent fix now..?


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

DxEggman said:
			
		

> I predict a translation will be started,
> stupid people will constantly post crap that annoys the translator to the point of stopping the translation before its done.


Perhaps someone will change the translator's diapers for them so they won't waste time on forums instead of translating.  

Not that we need it, since it's coming out in English someday.  Most likely.


----------



## nadoon (Sep 11, 2009)

I have to wait for the U.S one. Lucky you people. I just speak English, Arabic, and French. Oh god. When will it be April 2010?


----------



## co0o0l (Sep 11, 2009)

nadoon said:
			
		

> I have to wait for the U.S one. Lucky you people. I just speak English, Arabic, and French. Oh god. When will it be April 2010?



I just speak Arabic and English.And yup it's out in spring 2010 we have to wait


----------



## Agjsdfd (Sep 11, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> Improved Patch Released!
> 
> *How to play "Pokemon Soul Silver and Heart Gold" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> ...


Sadly still black screen on me after 2 hours of gameplay...
What exactly was done in the patch?


----------



## Porro88 (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone that has a working game, with the english translation, for DSone?


----------



## Porro88 (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone that has a working game, with the english translation, for DSone?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2009)

Stop asking for a freakin' translation! Either learn Japanese or go check on everyone that's already translating it.

Also, you're requesting a rom AND you double posted.

Ontopic: The game works fine (not a single crash) on my SCDSOnei with a Class 2 8GB microSD WITHOUT the patch, so I wonder what makes the crashes occur on your SCs. Also, I've played for a few hours already.


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 12, 2009)

Damn, 2 Hours till crash!? That's better off then I was doing before this came out, I had 45 Minutes till it crashed.
I am going to try this one now, and then apply the clean Eng Patch. (If that will work)
If it still crashes, then I hope they get to the ROOT of the problem and soon. Battle Frontier matches can take HOURS to complete.

I honestly hope this PERMINANTLY FIXES THE PROBLEM, all these crashes are tying my patience, keeping me up at night, and holding me back on completeing the game 7 times. (Not to mention killing the battery life of my DSi with the constant resets!)


----------



## 44tim44 (Sep 12, 2009)

I really hope someone can figure out why the game keeps freezing all the time D':
Just like DJ91990 said: This is really trying mi patience... It's almost impossible to do the Bug-catching contest with these constant crashes D:

Someone, PLEASE, find a way around this anti-piracy thing!


----------



## tajio (Sep 12, 2009)

AH! I am so tempted in getting this game but ... I want to understand it! I've only played 2 pokemon games in Japanese before but that was when I was really impatient ... I think I'll just wait till the english version comes out and If I did start playing the game I would have no time to study for my exams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so that's good.


----------



## nightshizumu (Sep 12, 2009)

ok PLEASE PLEASE! GAWD DAMN PLZZ! help me
iv downloaded pokemon heart gold playing it with my *R4 SDHC* 
works fine but i have a black screen problem at a random times like after beatin 1 pokemon or coming out of the poke center & the music keeps going on
that keeps happening around.. 10~45min ish

PLZ help me fix this problem

AND NO I DO NOT NEED FOR ANY TRANSLATION i can read jap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so plz give me a download link to HG & SS with NO any problems at all lke the black screen btw it saves fine.

ILL CREDIT U when iv confirmed that the HG & SS i play have ABSOLUTELY NO PROBLEM ill just upload a video on youtube & credit u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the least i can do is this...

thanks


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 12, 2009)

man get the english version and see 3x the posts


----------



## SplashTOMATO (Sep 12, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> Improved Patch Released!
> 
> *How to play "Pokemon Soul Silver and Heart Gold" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> ...



The Rudolph patch is definitely helping more than the Chinese patch for the time freeze DJ91990 mentioned on CycloDS. With the Chinese patch I was getting the 45-minute freeze, and the 10-minute freeze without any patches. Still yet to find out if this still freezes after a couple hours as other people mentioned. XD Thank you!


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Sep 12, 2009)

It's also similar for me (CycloDS Evolution).

Without patch: Crash every ~15min
arm7 patch: "data couldn't be read" at boot
chinese patch: also "data couldn't be read" at boot
Rudolph's patch: no crashes so far after 3,5h


----------



## wiiluver135 (Sep 13, 2009)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Damn, 2 Hours till crash!? That's better off then I was doing before this came out, I had 45 Minutes till it crashed.
> I am going to try this one now, and then apply the clean Eng Patch. (If that will work)


wait...there's an English patch ALREADY!?!?


----------



## SplashTOMATO (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow you went 3.5 hours straight with Rudolph patch, Majin Vegeta? I've only been playing for an hour or so at a time before I have to do something else so I haven't tested the limits yet, but that's good to hear. XD



			
				wiiluver135 said:
			
		

> DJ91990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might want to read through the pages (and check the heart gold thread too)... someone made a patch that translates the basic pokemon/item names, moves etc, basically everything that's the same in all of the DS generation games.


----------



## dudemanawesome (Sep 13, 2009)

Open questions: 
Does HG have longer anti-freeze rates than SS?

What's a basic timeframe for a patched rom to be available for download? (Laziest friends in the world.)

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 13, 2009)

No idea, not that anything can be _certain_ anyway with the multiple patches and whatnot.

A week at most, I would think. Depends if more and more patches keep coming up that get better and better.


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 13, 2009)

SplashTOMATO said:
			
		

> nori2nori said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was using Acekard 2i. AKAIO 1.4.1.

YES!! THIS PATCH MAKES THE GAME WORK LIKE IT SHOULD!

*EDIT BY DICE - you cannot mention the names of such sites!!!, PM the member if you're asking for permission to submit quote elsewhere*

I think I just made alot of people happy!

As for the translations, JUST %100 TRANSLATE IT YOU FOOLS!
The English version is going to have NEW ANTI-PIRACY that is going to be a royal pain! When the ENGLISH VERSION comes out!
If you want to, when the ENGLISH VERSION comes out, SWAP THE LANGUAGE FILES WITH THE JAPANESE ROM. That will make the Japanese ROM appear to be the ENGLISH ONE but IT RUNS LIKE THE JAPANESE ONE with the patch! Good idea, no?


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't really mind the english versions having anti piracy as I wil be buying both versions to compliment my old gbc games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah I am on the same set up as the member above, I have been playing for two whole days, not a single crash with this patch (well I crashed once but that was acekard itself crashes sometimes but not often).


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Sep 13, 2009)

SplashTOMATO said:
			
		

> Wow you went 3.5 hours straight with Rudolph patch, Majin Vegeta? I've only been playing for an hour or so at a time before I have to do something else so I haven't tested the limits yet, but that's good to hear. XD


Well, not at once. I played ~2,5h and then ~1h and had no crash. Now I'm at ~5h total and still nothing, so doubt there will be a crash at all. This patch seems to be perfect.


----------



## englishteacher (Sep 13, 2009)

I've finished the game with no black screen or crash with Rudolf patch.


----------



## Kamora (Sep 14, 2009)

using m3 real(sakura 4.4)

silver hangs whenever i try to save, and gold black screens very often, walking through doors.
this is using the rudolph patch.

i found a pre-patched SS on the -snip- forums(starts with bo... i forget the name of the user who made it) which only freezes occationally on menus, and allows me to save. i think that's the best i'm gonna get for now.


----------



## Acenima (Sep 14, 2009)

With a dstt I've played with only 1 crash. I have 7 hours gametime so far. I'm impressed


----------



## LUGiA (Sep 14, 2009)

can someone upload Rudolph latest patch link not working above...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 14, 2009)

Kamora said:
			
		

> using m3 real(sakura 4.4)
> 
> silver hangs whenever i try to save, and gold black screens very often, walking through doors.
> this is using the rudolph patch.
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## wstar (Sep 15, 2009)

Rudolph patch is much better than the first one..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Henry Hatsworth said:
			
		

> can someone upload Rudolph latest patch link not working above...


Here I uploaded it.. Rudolph patch


----------



## AntiMaylee (Sep 15, 2009)

I guess it's safe to say that Pokemon Heart Gold and Soul Silver does not work on the M3 Perfect mini SD, tried all patches which were public and each time I either got the blue screen or no game load at all, in other words it gets stuck at the M3 loading screen.

Brought myself an new R4 which should arrive this week, it was time for me to get something new as the M3 uses up both slots when I could be using the GBA for playing the guitar hero pack or the such :\. At least it'll come with a better editable interface and build in functions, it gets rather annoying having to convert codes for dipstar all the time.


----------



## Elechadram (Sep 22, 2009)

I just want the US version..


----------



## kamakazikilla (Oct 9, 2009)

how do you translate a rom that has been patched by rudolph????

i cant seem to find a way to patch a translator to the .BAK file i get from the rudolph patch....


can somebody help me out here???

i am trying to play in as much english as i can, as well as not having the game crash..


----------



## S7 Blackops (Nov 3, 2009)

will it work on a r4 english/uk version


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2009)

S7 Blackops said:
			
		

> will it work on a r4 english/uk version


It should work.


----------

